
simple suggestion for YC: simply list the selected teams for Summer funding on the home page (re: email addresses missing) - juwo

======
chendy
I'm not sure the process is that simple- Since there are presumably interviews
and the Mountain View meetup, YC is probably only looking to send out emails
of groups that are absolutely no longer being considered. Also, I'm sure that
certain groups would appreciate some anonymity if they are moving on to the
next round.

------
yaacovtp
Click on "Startup News", that's the front page not the "new" tab. It's
currently on top.

~~~
juwo
what are you saying? I think you did not understand my suggestion.

~~~
yaacovtp
I meant that in response to your other comment.

~~~
juwo
ok :). but even there, the items scroll down. So the same thing happens...

------
juwo
also, (your announcement on email addresses has already been buried) some of
the posts can be announcement posts and not scroll down - oops! becoming like
a traditional newsgroup.

~~~
bootload
_'... your announcement on email addresses has already been buried ...'_

one way to get around this is to have a status message at the top broadcasting
to all users as they login & use news.yc. Pretty simple to do.

